# Best thing you can do for your nails ....



## sgj99

What is the one thing you would recommend to someone trying to grow out their nails or someone just trying to keep their nails healthy?

My suggestion is to use a cuticle cream/oil daily.  I have a bad habit of picking at my cuticles but if there is nothing to pick at than my nails look great.


----------



## kemilia

I posted a thread about my nails being nearly perfect after months of doing nothing with them and I think the suggestions made total sense, especially the nail polish remover one. Eliminating chemicals (both remover and polish) are probably the answers here, but who wants to have no nail polish? I have to my nail tech to hardly cut any cuticle and so far my nails are doing ok with the weekly manis, time will tell.

If you can, go a month or so with no manicures, see if there is a difference.


----------



## NancyG

Sorry, but I've got two. 1) moisturize your eponychium (what most call cuticles) daily and push them back gently and 2) use a high grit (>240) nail file.


----------



## PewPew

Great post! I agree on the importance of using oil or cream on the cuticle area AND nails regularly. _(It doesn’t have to be a costly product designed for nails, even a bit of olive oil is fine to use!)_. Be sure to also oil/moisturize the free edge of the nail, or put a drop on the underside of the nail if yours are longer. What this does is help keep the nails a bit flexible, so that they are not so brittle they chip/break with everyday tasks.


Like NancyG, I also recommend a gentle, high grit nail file to avoid tears when shaping the nail. I have used the crystal (glass) nail files from Nail Tek for many years. I like that they come in a protective case and can be washed/sterilized and used for years. Some other brands of crystal files I have tried like the inexpensive Sally ones have gotten dull over time b/c the grit rubs off. Higher quality nail files are etched and if they feel “dull,” just cleaning the file of nail dust will restore it.

Cuticle oil + a crystal nail file are actually my go-to gifts for friends reforming from nail biting or just getting into nail care.


----------



## pmburk

I posted this in the thread @kemilia mentioned: stop using acetone polish removers, and switch to a glass or crystal file.


----------



## kemilia

pmburk said:


> I posted this in the thread @kemilia mentioned: stop using acetone polish removers, and switch to a glass or crystal file.


i absolutely cannot stand the glass or crystal files, they send shivers or something through my nails and I just can't, kinda like nails on a chalkboard (which means nothing to the kids nowadays--what's a chalkboard? ).


----------



## Chagall

kemilia said:


> I posted a thread about my nails being nearly perfect after months of doing nothing with them and I think the suggestions made total sense, especially the nail polish remover one. Eliminating chemicals (both remover and polish) are probably the answers here, but who wants to have no nail polish? I have to my nail tech to hardly cut any cuticle and so far my nails are doing ok with the weekly manis, time will tell.
> 
> If you can, go a month or so with no manicures, see if there is a difference.


Nail polish and remover are very hard on nails. I love natural well manicured nails and hardly ever wear polish. I use a manicure board to buff them naturally. My nails are so healthy that I have to cut them frequently. Chemicals discolour the nail and sometimes cause them to lift up from the nail bed at the end. Although it’s fun and necessary for events to paint them, I am always happy to get them back to their natural state.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Utmost for me are having "healthy" nails. I have found using a diamond crystal nail file makes the world
of difference. No nicks or rough edges.
I get a mani weekly, I use non acetone polish remover, I also use 7 or 9 free polishes, I use cuticle oil
nightly & take good care of my hands as well with nurturing hand creams especially now because we are starting
to get cold weather.
IMO, "hands speak" for me. Well groomed nails & soft skin just say that someone cares for themselves.
I have the same feeling about skin.


----------



## Souzie

Collagen supplements or a multivitamin that contains biotin...


----------



## EmCii

1. Keep your nails polished as much as possible. A good base coat can help prevent staining. Polishes ARE NOT toxic to the nails. They’re a great way to provide your nails with a barrier of protection. They do not penetrate the nail, except for the color pigments depending on the base coat. Polish does not make the nail lift at all. Only outside trauma to the nail, or some sort of fungal/bacterial infection typically does that.  The chemicals in polish, are not what causes staining, it is the color pigments within the polish, and even then it’s not damaging the nail, just staining it, which doesn’t determine the strength or integrity of the nail. Which also leads to say: yellow nails don’t matter! And yellow nails do not mean damage.

2.  Quit buffing the natural nail. It does lighten up the nail, but all that’s happening is that you’re shaving the layers of your nails away, which WILL weaken them over time.

3. Learning to be okay with the fact that It’s okay if your nails aren’t white, or are a bit transparent. Contrary to what a lot of misinformation says, the only reason nails become white, is that when they grow longer, they gradually get drier and drier. Evident by how the pink part of your nail plate is actually transparent (which will eventually grow to the free edge and turn white.) It’s currently transparent because it’s moisturized with water and the natural oils your nail bed secretes. Same with how your nails become transparent when wet, or when you do a moisturizing treatment, or a soak. The whiter a nail is, the drier it is. 

4. Too much moisture in turn, gradually weakens nails as well. Nails have the ability to absorb 1/3 of their weight in water. The layers of the nail swell and contract which can cause a bit of damage, but over time can lead to peeling, splitting, and flaking. Aside from showering, I’d always suggest to keep your nails protected by using gloves. Washing dishes, using strong surfactants, etc.

5. Keep your nails protected in general, and watch what you’re doing from day to day. We are gloves as needed, try to grab stuff a bit slowly and deliberately, don’t use your nails as tools, etc.


----------



## Compass Rose

I know this is a reply to an older post, but I just got a glass nail buffer to try instead of using polish.  I did this because my nails were just getting awful with the splitting and breaking.  So I cut them all down to the shortest length possible, and I started buffing them with the glass buffer.  It only takes about 10 to 12 strokes to get a glassy finish on my bare nails.  This, along with olive oil or avocado oil and they seem to be reviving nicely.  Oh....just don't drop the file on a tile floor.......


pmburk said:


> I posted this in the thread @kemilia mentioned: stop using acetone polish removers, and switch to a glass or crystal file.


----------



## maelao

I always apply different oils before going to sleep. Now I'm using almond oil, at least I forgot about hangnails


----------



## pixiejenna

Any more product recommendations? I used to get gel polish before but once the quarantine started I removed them. The bottom part of my nails are still dry/breaking, they’re about half way grown out from my last gel polish. I;ve been applying oil several times a day before work and before bed. I was using jojoba oil and then bought one by opi. I try to moisturize my hands though out the day as much as I can at work, but I’m obviously washing them and using hand sanitizer way more than normal. I am nearly trimming/filing them twice a week because they keep breaking. Dior used to have a abricot nail cream that I loved but they’ve discontinued it (don’t know when it was eons ago since I used it).


----------



## Love Of My Life

pixiejenna said:


> Any more product recommendations? I used to get gel polish before but once the quarantine started I removed them. The bottom part of my nails are still dry/breaking, they’re about half way grown out from my last gel polish. I;ve been applying oil several times a day before work and before bed. I was using jojoba oil and then bought one by opi. I try to moisturize my hands though out the day as much as I can at work, but I’m obviously washing them and using hand sanitizer way more than normal. I am nearly trimming/filing them twice a week because they keep breaking. Dior used to have a abricot nail cream that I loved but they’ve discontinued it (don’t know when it was eons ago since I used it).



Just took a look at the Dior website... It looks like it might now be called  Huile Abricot ( daily nutritive serum)
priced at $28 & it is in a tube . The older version was in a little jar..


----------



## pixiejenna

Love Of My Life said:


> Just took a look at the Dior website... It looks like it might now be called  Huile Abricot ( daily nutritive serum)
> priced at $28 & it is in a tube . The older version was in a little jar..



I saw that but I don’t think that it’s like the one that was in a tub. Looking at the ingredients it has 4 different types of oils in it so I think it’s oil based treatment vs a cream. Since I don’t feel like I’m getting much benefits from the different oil treatments I’ve been trying I don’t want to spend $30 on another oil treatment.


----------



## LemonDrop

EmCii said:


> 1. Keep your nails polished as much as possible. A good base coat can help prevent staining. Polishes ARE NOT toxic to the nails. They’re a great way to provide your nails with a barrier of protection. They do not penetrate the nail, except for the color pigments depending on the base coat. Polish does not make the nail lift at all. Only outside trauma to the nail, or some sort of fungal/bacterial infection typically does that.  The chemicals in polish, are not what causes staining, it is the color pigments within the polish, and even then it’s not damaging the nail, just staining it, which doesn’t determine the strength or integrity of the nail. Which also leads to say: yellow nails don’t matter! And yellow nails do not mean damage.
> 
> 2.  Quit buffing the natural nail. It does lighten up the nail, but all that’s happening is that you’re shaving the layers of your nails away, which WILL weaken them over time.
> 
> 3. Learning to be okay with the fact that It’s okay if your nails aren’t white, or are a bit transparent. Contrary to what a lot of misinformation says, the only reason nails become white, is that when they grow longer, they gradually get drier and drier. Evident by how the pink part of your nail plate is actually transparent (which will eventually grow to the free edge and turn white.) It’s currently transparent because it’s moisturized with water and the natural oils your nail bed secretes. Same with how your nails become transparent when wet, or when you do a moisturizing treatment, or a soak. The whiter a nail is, the drier it is.
> 
> 4. Too much moisture in turn, gradually weakens nails as well. Nails have the ability to absorb 1/3 of their weight in water. The layers of the nail swell and contract which can cause a bit of damage, but over time can lead to peeling, splitting, and flaking. Aside from showering, I’d always suggest to keep your nails protected by using gloves. Washing dishes, using strong surfactants, etc.
> 
> 5. Keep your nails protected in general, and watch what you’re doing from day to day. We are gloves as needed, try to grab stuff a bit slowly and deliberately, don’t use your nails as tools, etc.





Compass Rose said:


> I know this is a reply to an older post, but I just got a glass nail buffer to try instead of using polish.  I did this because my nails were just getting awful with the splitting and breaking.  So I cut them all down to the shortest length possible, and I started buffing them with the glass buffer.  It only takes about 10 to 12 strokes to get a glassy finish on my bare nails.  This, along with olive oil or avocado oil and they seem to be reviving nicely.  Oh....just don't drop the file on a tile floor.......




Hi, last fall I donated blood for the first time and I had a hard time from it.  I was only .5 above the minimum iron level to do so. Afterwards I had a hard time recovering and one of the things that happened was that my nails began to all peel terribly. I had always had strong nails. That was 7 months ago.  It is a non stop cycle now.  I have focused on my iron intake and I know what NOT to do to my nails.  But I am desperate for tips on what to do. After reading this post I am going to try keeping a clear coat on them, filing them with a crystal file and then maybe add the oil daily. I am just so frustrated.  It's a vicious cycle for me.

@EmCii If I keep a hardening clear polish on them. Should I just keep adding to it or use a remover and then freshly put more on?  I feel like the removers are so harsh.  thanks


----------



## Compass Rose

pixiejenna said:


> Any more product recommendations? I used to get gel polish before but once the quarantine started I removed them. The bottom part of my nails are still dry/breaking, they’re about half way grown out from my last gel polish. I;ve been applying oil several times a day before work and before bed. I was using jojoba oil and then bought one by opi. I try to moisturize my hands though out the day as much as I can at work, but I’m obviously washing them and using hand sanitizer way more than normal. I am nearly trimming/filing them twice a week because they keep breaking. Dior used to have a abricot nail cream that I loved but they’ve discontinued it (don’t know when it was eons ago since I used it).


I have been using plain old olive oil and plain old avocado oil that I use for cooking.  OMG....great results....and it's all natural and I know what's in it.


----------



## Clearblueskies

Compass Rose said:


> I have been using plain old olive oil and plain old avocado oil that I use for cooking.  OMG....great results....and it's all natural and I know what's in it.


I might try this.  My nails and hands are really dry from all the extra hand washing I’m doing lately.


----------



## Compass Rose

Clearblueskies said:


> I might try this.  My nails and hands are really dry from all the extra hand washing I’m doing lately.


Yeah...I Know!  Plus, I use olive oil and avocado oil in my cooking every day, so it is so handy.  I think you will like it.  I don't really experience many hangnails since I started doing this a few years ago.


----------



## Laurette120

xsouzie said:


> Collagen supplements or a multivitamin that contains biotin...



I do more than take a multi with Biotin, I take Biotin outright. My nails are as hard as diamonds! The best Walmart can do is a 10,000 mcg dosage, so I get the 100,000 mcg dosage from Amazon. Because they're hard as diamonds, I can grow them as long as I want. Until recently, I kept them at a "glamour" length, about three times as long as they are wide. But my new partner begged me to trim them; we compromised, and I now keep them at an "active" length, about twice as long as they are wide.


----------



## Karinya

I use a cuticle oil that's called Kiss Rejuvenate Nail and Cuticle Oil. It's amazing. I use it on both my hands and toes once a day. The problem is now I can't find it anywhere. If anyone knows of this oil or knows where to buy it please let me know.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Karinya said:


> I use a cuticle oil that's called Kiss Rejuvenate Nail and uticle Oil. It's amazing. I use it on both my hands and toes once a day. The problem is now I can't find it anywhere. If anyone knows of this oil or knows where to buy it please let me know.



Dermelect has several nail products that work well it may not be exactly what you are looking
for but the company is known for their nail products


----------



## Karinya

Compass Rose said:


> I have been using plain old olive oil and plain old avocado oil that I use for cooking.  OMG....great results....and it's all natural and I know what's in it.


I tried the olive oil but it was just to greasy for me and didn't penetrate my skin at all.


----------



## Karinya

Love Of My Life said:


> Dermelect has several nail products that work well it may not be exactly what you are looking
> for but the company is known for their nail products


I just found someone that is going to order the Kiss brand for me. I'm going to buy about 10 bottles.
Also I like an oil that comes with a nail polish brush instead of a dropper. Less waste.


----------



## purly

I find my nails are generally healthier if I don't paint them, but I hesitate to offer this as advice because everyone is different.


----------



## martinlily

Thanks for sharing this, it is very useful.


----------



## Amazona

Essence cuticle remover pen and a good cuticle oil are essentials! They keep your cuticles and nails looking healthy. I have dip nails and between manis I just do nail oil once or twice a day at work (though I do this mostly just to get a short break from looking at the screen and thinking) and in the evening I douce my hands in almond oil before going to bed. I use the cuticle remover pen when I feel like I need it, usually a couple of times a week. It costs 3 euros and it's the best product I've found.


----------

